# Ranalisma rostrata



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I got some Ranalisma rostrata from Cardinal Tetra and I have to say it is becoming a favorite. It is similar to blyxa in leaf consistency and doesn't remind me of the typical runners. 

However, there isn't a lot of information out there on it. Does anyone else have this plant? I'll get pictures up tomorrow and edit this post with it.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I am too lazy to edit, so here are the pictures. Doesn't anyone else like this plant?


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

I keep the plant in my 72 gallon. I picked it up with some other plants from a PT member. The plant is very attractive and develops a reddish hue in the tallest leaves. Right now, it is being overcrowded by Blyxa. I never had the chance to keep Blyxa before, and as such, I am letting it spread.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I need to get better pictures up of this. Funny you mention the blyxa overtaking it. I was thinking about putting this in the foreground of my blyxa. I don't think that'll work as well as planned given my laziness.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

I am very disappointed that not many people have this plant. It's been around for a very long time and is very easy to grow. It stays shorter than both dwarf sag and H. tenellum. Depending on how I'm dosing, my UG actually overgrows this stuff!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I know! I am going to have to show some pictures of it when my tank gets a little more growth. Maybe we can get some people to change their minds about this little gem!


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

searched around and dug up this old thread, so instead of starting a new one on the same plant, figured I'd resurrect it. 

as the original post stated there is little info out there on it. I recently picked some up in a plant order just out of curiousity and planted some in a DSM. Heres a pick of some runners at about two weeks since planting, those same runners have at least doubled in size in the last two days. why aren't more people growing this stuff?

pic below shows mostly emersed growth, rounder leaves


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Veryt interested. Looks like fast growing parva.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

It does grow faster then parva, decent for foreground use :^)

-Gordon


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

gordonrichards said:


> It does grow faster then parva, decent for foreground use :^)
> 
> -Gordon


ya much faster! 

what would guess the average height is for it, one of the few descriptions i found was around 2 in? would you say it looks more like parva or e. tenellus submersed? thanks Gordon!


----------

